# Six minute solutions...question about depth sections



## Jambruins (Feb 10, 2009)

If I am going to take the geotechnical pm exam do you think I need to do the depth questions in the six minute solutions books for the other subjects (trans, struct, etc.)? I will probably do them if I have enough time but if time is an issue should I forgot about the depth questions and focus on the geotech stuff and the breadth questions for the other subjects? Thanks.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about doing the depth questions for the other disciplines. Yes, your afternoon exam will have questions that are related to the other disciplines... but it's unlikely that they will be as in-depth as the 6min depth questions.


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 12, 2009)

Jambruins said:


> If I am going to take the geotechnical pm exam do you think I need to do the depth questions in the six minute solutions books for the other subjects (trans, struct, etc.)? I will probably do them if I have enough time but if time is an issue should I forgot about the depth questions and focus on the geotech stuff and the breadth questions for the other subjects? Thanks.


No, concentrate your efforts to the depth section of the Geotech rather than the others. If you can do the Six Minute Solutions AM questions for the other disciplines you will be MORE than prepared for the AM section of the Exam. I would suggest doing the PM questions 2-3 times to really get comfortable for the exam. Also, use the books for reference whiles studying you will be using in the actual exam.

One good thing for the AM section is a Unit Conversion book. I found one that was $15 and saved me a decent amount of time in the AM portion. It's a good investment. Converting from MGD to cfs is no fun under pressure.

Good luck.


----------



## tymr (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any opinions on the Six-Minute Sol'ns for Structural AM? I've heard that it's good for PM studying but was way too in-depth for the AM section. I'm just wondering if others thought the same thing.


----------



## EL CID (Feb 13, 2009)

tymr said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the Six-Minute Sol'ns for Structural AM? I've heard that it's good for PM studying but was way too in-depth for the AM section. I'm just wondering if others thought the same thing.


I sure hope you are right. I just got done going through some of them and I got really frustrated.


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 17, 2009)

tymr said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the Six-Minute Sol'ns for Structural AM? I've heard that it's good for PM studying but was way too in-depth for the AM section. I'm just wondering if others thought the same thing.


It was very in depth compared to what was on the exam IMHO. If you remember basic strength of materials and statics, you should be okay.


----------



## BPCW (Feb 17, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> No, concentrate your efforts to the depth section of the Geotech rather than the others. If you can do the Six Minute Solutions AM questions for the other disciplines you will be MORE than prepared for the AM section of the Exam. I would suggest doing the PM questions 2-3 times to really get comfortable for the exam. Also, use the books for reference whiles studying you will be using in the actual exam.
> One good thing for the AM section is a Unit Conversion book. I found one that was $15 and saved me a decent amount of time in the AM portion. It's a good investment. Converting from MGD to cfs is no fun under pressure.
> 
> Good luck.


Agree on the 6 Minute Solutions. I wouldn't bother doing the other depths...just know yours very well. I found the 6 Minute Solution problems were slightly more difficult than the exam, so take that for what its worth.

As for the Unit Conversion book, the front cover of the CERM provided everything I possibly needed for conversions. Pesonally, I wouldn't bother with another book.


----------



## tymr (Feb 17, 2009)

EL CID said:


> I sure hope you are right. I just got done going through some of them and I got really frustrated.


That's what I've been hearing. I'm just going to stick with the CERM. That seems to be frustrating itself, I don't think I'll sign up for additional self-inflicted wounds.



Jtiger said:


> It was very in depth compared to what was on the exam IMHO. If you remember basic strength of materials and statics, you should be okay.


Thanks. That will cut my studying down a tad.



BPCW said:


> Agree on the 6 Minute Solutions. I wouldn't bother doing the other depths...just know yours very well. I found the 6 Minute Solution problems were slightly more difficult than the exam, so take that for what its worth.


I'm starting to get nervous about time. Everyone's advise is helping me allocate my study time and topics more effectively. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2009)

Jtiger said:


> No, concentrate your efforts to the depth section of the Geotech rather than the others. If you can do the Six Minute Solutions AM questions for the other disciplines you will be MORE than prepared for the AM section of the Exam. I would suggest doing the PM questions 2-3 times to really get comfortable for the exam. Also, use the books for reference whiles studying you will be using in the actual exam.
> One good thing for the AM section is a Unit Conversion book. I found one that was $15 and saved me a decent amount of time in the AM portion. It's a good investment. Converting from MGD to cfs is no fun under pressure.
> 
> Good luck.



Does the front page and back page of CERM have all the conversion in there already? Does it help?


----------



## Jtiger (Feb 23, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Does the front page and back page of CERM have all the conversion in there already? Does it help?


To be honest I never looked for a conversion in the CERM. A co-worked turned me on to this book and I used it like mad in the morning. You could probably write a cheat sheet for the common conversions and keep it handy.


----------

